# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Qué responder a los curiosos

## Dress

Hola, imagino que a todos alguna vez nos han preguntado: "¿como lo has hecho?, dimelo". Bien pues os propongo que escribais aqui las respuestas que se le pueden decir a esos curiosillos, pero lo que intento es que sean respuestas profundas y filosoficas, de manera que ilusionemos incluso al finalizar en juego y demos algo q reflexionar (jeje). Aqui va mi aportacion: -Despertando la ilusion que habita dentro de ti-, (no tienen que ser tan cursis jejeje). Bueno sacad los poetas que teneis dentro.
Saludos Magicos!!!

----------


## BeaLaMaga

Es cierto que cuando haces un juego la gente siempre te pregunta cómo lo has hecho, el caso, es que una vez dije lo siguiente: " Es fácil, en realidad yo no he hecho nada, las cartas siemrpe van por delante, estas cartas son un espejismo del futuro, así que, aunque tu, físicamente, has elegido la carta hace unos minutos, esa carta ya estaba ayer elegida, y ya estaba en tu mano, auqnue se materializara hace unos instantes. Y dicho esto creo que es bastante evidente como lo he hecho"
Jaja, el chico se quedó pillado, debió pensar que estaba loca o algo así (que por otro lado no va muy desencaminado, jeje).
Eso es lo que intento hacer yo, confundir a la gente, para que no se enteren de nada, jaja.

----------


## Mago Habibi

A mi me gusta siempre buscar el justo medio a todo.

Cuando hago un juego de magia y me preguntan donde esta el truco, respondo: "¿Que truco?. Esto es simplemente magia" - con un tono sarcástico. Con ello se dan cuenta de que no les voy a contar nada o me limito a quedarlo en el aire: "Los milagros no existen, pero la Magia, si" y que cada uno crea lo que quiera creer y todos contentos.

Desde mi punto de vista, no me gusta decirles que es un truco y hay una "trampa" y mucho menos a un niño. Si lo hiciera de una forma clara se perdería la "magia" y la "ilusión".  Si lo hicera solo estarian pendientes de "cogerme" y no disfrutarian del juego.

Mis conocidos ya no me lo preguntan pues se cansaron de hacerlo hace tiempo sin obtener resultados ... jejeje

 :Smile1:

----------


## Ella

jeje, cuando a mi me preguntan tb les digo " es magia"...entonces lo normal es que ellos digan: hazlo otra vez...jeje, pero bueno, mis amigas les sueltan "no, que requiere una consentracion y aporte energetico..cuando recupere fuerzas lo hara de nuevo"  :Smile1:  (que buenos friends).

----------


## magocarlos

Cuando me dicen:
Espectador: Hazlo otra vez
Yo: ¿te cuento un chiste dos veces seguidas?
Espectador: !NO!
Yo: Pues es lo mismo.

(Hala, a pelarla)

Magiabrazos desde Ceuta .
Carlos

----------


## Felipe

Ante la pregunta ¿cómo lo has hecho? yo les digo ¿te ha gustado?, pues así es la magia. Y si insisten, pues les digo al oído ¿tú sabes guardar un secreto?, sí? pues yo también.

Como decía el padre Ciuró, tómatelo con buen humor diciendo que no tienes secretos para nadie, que lo has hecho a la vista de todo el mundo y que cualquiera puede ver cómo lo has hecho, unos pases mágicos, unos polvitos mágicos y la ayuda de la varita mágica

Si se trata de volverlo a hacer, todos sabemos que es una de las reglas básicas, así que puedes decir que vas a repetirlo pero de una forma más interesante y haces otro parecido o con distinta técnica o haces otro juego. 


De todas formas ¡¡¡los hay pesaditos!!!

----------


## kike

ante la pregunta de los incredulos...
contesto depende del dia que tenga,

si tengo un dia malo...
pregunta: como lo has hecho??
respuesta: magia
contestacion:la magia no existe
respuesta:pos entonces tas emparrao

dia bueno: 
tipo contescion de felipe, jejeje
o tb me ha pasado muxo lo que dice magocarlos: va, repitelo...

dia gris:
pregunta: como lo has hecho??
respuesta: ni yo mismo lo se

...

jurrr, q garrulo a kedao 
saludos
:twisted:

----------


## Ransen

Yo cuando tngo un dia en el que no tngo muxas ganas en k penar contxtar suelo usar el chiste facil....

- ¿Como lo has hacho :Confused: ?? !!!!!
-Con cuidao. ¬¬ .....

----------


## magomago

Yo suelo decir algo que lei en alguna parte,creo que en el Mundo Magico de Tamariz.
Lo siento ,los magos realizamos un juramento que no podemos revelar nuestros juegos,si por alguna razon lo hacemos vendra la compañia de magos inquisidores y desaparecere por arte de magia.No querreis que me pase eso verdad?

----------


## ignoto

Yo sonrío.

----------


## BITTOR

Jaja muy bueno lo de Magocarlos,me ha parecido muy gracioso y muy buena salida.Yo cuando hago algun juego me gusta hacer creer que yo no lo hago,que ha salido solo e incluso me sorprendo y todo,si me preguntan(siempre) les digo que no tengo ni idea,que ha sido el el que lo ha echo o que a sido la carta,la moneda,la mesa,el pañuelo,....me gusta hacerme el tonto,Hacer creer que la magia esta en las cosas,hay un juego en el que voy pasando una a una las cartas por la mesa hasta que la levanto y cuando el espectador ve la suya antes de que yo la levante la tapa con la mano y claro que yo ya le dado el cambiazo,y me gusta decirle que todo el mundo me hace mal este juego y que siempre sale mal y que espero que el lo haya echo bien,y asi hasta que le digo :Bueno bueno vale osea que has aplastado (por ejemplo) la sota de bastos?Y el tio se queda flipau creyendo que ahi termina todo y riendose de que le acertado la carta hasta que la levanta y ve que hizo mal el juego y yo le digo:Ves!!me has engañado,la sota de bastos no era tu carta.Yo creo que hay que variar un poco de contextaciones porque la gente se puede pensar que te estas riendo de ella y que le estas engañando,a veces decir simplemente:Magia!!!yo creo que es lo mejor.

----------


## Mecachis

Se puede decir tanto con una sonrisa.... Estoy contigo ignoto!!! :D

----------


## zaki

Hola yo cuando se me acerca alguien a preguntar que como le he hecho,les digo que no lo se , que hasta yo estoy asombrado. zaki de bilbao

----------


## Luis Vioque

Bueno, yo tambien depende del día, salgo con una respuesta, o con otra.
Los días buenos; "Bueno pues lo he hecho con mucho cuidao parta que no se note... y si te lo cuento ya sabemos lo mismo"
Y los días malos o regular; " mira a mi me a costado mucho dinero, tiempo y esfuerzo, en aprender todo esto, para ahora contartelo a ti"
Yo si soy partidario de decir que es un truco, o que tiene trampa, puesto que si me preguntan que es la magia contesto que la magia esta en la imaginacion, y lo que acabo de hacer (no es producto de la imaginacion como dijo aquel) sino, que se  ha llevado a cabo gracias a esa imaginacion infantil y llena de sueños que tenemos todos/as. Joe que bonito pisha. :D

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo tengo varias respuestas, pero nuca muy definidas puesto que imrpoviso mucho (demasiado diría yo).

 A veces cuando preguntan como lo has hecho pongo cara de bobo y preguntó: "¿El qué?" parece mentira pero luego ellos te ontestan con la misma cara de bobo o más aún jeje. Y suelen responder: " el truco, ¿como has hecho el truco?". Así que vuelvo a mi misma cara de bobo y pregunto: "¿qué truco?". Os juro que se les quitan las ganas de preguntar más jeje. Y se quedan con la idea de que les estás vacilando mucho ( y algo que no quieren que se sepa: la incirtidumbre de si es o no un truco jejeje).

 Otras veces les respondo con una frase tipo corta del tipo "ya ves mago que es uno".

 En fin y muchas más que o me acuerdo porque se me ocurren en el momento.
 Practicadlas y no las dejeis porque parezcan simples, son como muchos juegos que parecen demasaido simples, pero ASOMBRAN.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> A veces cuando preguntan como lo has hecho pongo cara de bobo y preguntó: "¿El qué?" parece mentira pero luego ellos te ontestan con la misma cara de bobo o más aún jeje. Y suelen responder: " el truco, ¿como has hecho el truco?". Así que vuelvo a mi misma cara de bobo y pregunto: "¿qué truco?". Os juro que se les quitan las ganas de preguntar más jeje. Y se quedan con la idea de que les estás vacilando mucho ( y algo que no quieren que se sepa: la incirtidumbre de si es o no un truco jejeje).


...parece buena idea... lo probaré!

----------


## ikymagic

En algún lado leí algo que decía..."¿Saber guardar un secreto?" y siempre te contestaran que si, claro, jejej, quien no sabe guardar un secreto, a lo que yo les digo "Yo también."

O otra cosa que me hizo mucha gracia, que creo que se lo escuche a tamariz, aunque no estoy muy seguro que decía..."Si te lo digo, luego te tendría que matar",   :Oops:  , si, un poco radical, jijiij, pero es gracioso.

Lo peor de todo esto es que puedes poner toda la cara de bobo que quieras, que la misma persona te lo volverá a preguntar así hasta que se aburran y a veces cuesta que se aburran.

Y menos mal que ya me he quitado la carga de mis amigos, que se dieron por vencido cuando uno de ellos dijo, "Que mala suerte, le ha tenido que dar por la magia al único que no nos va a decir nunca un truco", jejeje, me hizo mucha gracias, pero así es   :D  
_____________________________________________
Besitos y abrazos....cada uno que pille lo que quiera.  :Wink:

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Pues cuando me dicen COMO LO HAS HECHO? , tal y como dijo ransen yo tambie respondo con mucho cuidado!. Y otras veces la respuesta es ¡Muy bien!.


Si dicen hazlo otra vez pues digo, podria repetirlo y el resultado seria el mismo pero quiero enseñarse otro que aun no has visto y seguro que te encanta...

----------


## 46u5t1n

yo, cuando me preguntan "¿Pero cómo lo haces?", les respondo otra vez el efecto del juego. y me dicen "Si, si. Pero cómo desaparece el pañuelo" (por poner un ejemplo). Y yo respondo "Y yo que se! El muy cabron se las apaña siempre para desaparecer. Como lo pille un dia de estos...".
Normalmente se ponen muy pesados y siguen preguntando. No sabía que hacer en eso casos, pero de ahora en adelante les diré lo que dice magocarlos, les diré lo del chiste (juas, que chulo)

----------


## themagician

En el foro de chistes para magos sale uno:
Le dices:
- Sabes guardar un secreto?
Te dice:
-Si.
Y le dices:
-Yo también.

----------


## Mago Londrino

Yo el otro dia iba con una amiga hacia el trabajo, me dice k no fueramos muy rápido xk sino llegariamos antes de hora y... no pude evitarlo xD 
Le dije de hacerle un juego de cartas (que le gustó la idea) y al hacerselo, estabamos para cruzar la carretera y se kedó para de golpe, con una cara como si hubiese visto un fantasma... xD Lo malo vino que se pasó toda la tarde preguntandome k como podia aver echo eso eso, yo muerto de risa, pues no paré de repetirle:

"bah, uno que tiene poderes mentales..." o "las cartas que se acusan unas a otras, me hablan en voz baja para que tu no te enteres" o cosas de este tipo... efectivo nose si es, pero me partí lo mio xDDDD 
Salu2

----------


## bizz

La respuesta oficial: Ningun mago desvela sus secretos... :o

----------


## Dramagic

- "¿como lo has echo?"
 - "es un truco de cámara y con espejos"


Si estoy remangado o en camiseta.."El secreto está en las mangas"


un saludo.

----------


## Iván Manso

Eres bueno chico, eres muy bueno (voz de Robert de Niro) que pena que solo se pueda escribir y no se pueda oir la voz, jeje.

Cuando me dicen: La magia existe?? yo les digo que no, es lo que hay que decir. Decir que si existe y que tu eres mago es una tonteria. Si fueras mago de verdad no necesitarias dar a escoger una carta para adivinarla, sencillamente pedirias que la pensaran y ya está. Todo tiene su secreto y ahi está la gracia en que está delante de sus narices y no lo ven o no lo detectan. Eso es lo bonito y lo que la gente profana más admira, además de la ilusión y sorpresa que sienten al verlo.

Cuando me preguntan que si puedo enseñarselo o como lo hago les digo que una de las reglas de los magos, de los buenos magos, es que nunca se ha de enseñar el secreto porque si no nos quedaríamos sin trabajo si lo supiera todo el mundo o fueramos contandolo por ahi. Si me dicen que conocieron a uno que se los enseñaba les digo que ese no es un buen mago.

Y cuando me preguntan cómo pueden aprender les doy la direccion de Magia Estudio (Encarnita no me paga comisión, jeje) y les digo que se compren un libro o lo que le recomienden alli, que les recomendarán muy bien, pero que todo es cuestión de ensayar años y de que te guste muuuuuuuuchiiiisiiisiiisiiisiiimo la magia. En ese momento si no están muy seguros de querer aprender pierden el interés y ya no son tan curiosos, jeje

que malo soy

un saludo

----------


## Norax

juas. si me hubieses dicho eso a mi lo mas probable es que no me hubiese metido en el negocio, y sin embargo los que mas me gustan son los de habilidad, estudio y practica ^^ (bueno, la poca que tengo quiero decir xD. pero no me gustan los trucos tramposos de engañar porque el chisme que has comprado se dobla nosecomo y aparece noseque. prefiero desaparecer una moneda ^^)

----------


## Marco Antonio

Desaparecer una moneda ¿no es un truco de engañar?... no entiendo...   :Wink:  

el hacer ver que haces desaparecer una moneda cuando en realidad la estás empalmando u ocultando. es tan "truco" como atravesar un billete con un bolígrafo. Y es más... para utilizar la mayoría de los gimmicks (ojo no he dicho todos) hay que tener muchísima más soltura y horas de práctica que para hacer desaparecer una moneda.

Abrazos

----------


## Norax

jeje, ya lo se... pero hasta un triste fp... no se, no me siento comodo. de la otra forma, saben que debe andar por ahi, en alguna parte, solo que no consiguen verlo o intuirlo. de la otra forma no les estas dadnopcion siquiera, porque no pueden imaginar que tienes un fp por ejemplo. es como jugar con ventaja ^^

eh, pero que conste que el efecto que se consigue es aplastante, no digo que no sea etico... solo... una trampita   :Wink:

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola Norax, si se lo que quieres decir, pero eso de jugar con ventaja es una verdad a medias, y si no hazte las siguientes preguntas.. ¿porque hay muchos aficionados a la magia  a quienes les cuesta presentar juegos con el FP? o con cualquier otro gimmick? ¿con que pasarías tu más vergüenza si te descubrieran en mitad de un juego: empalmando una moneda o llevando un FP? Seguramente ya te habrás respondido, así que vuelve a replantearte si utilizar gimmick es jugar con ventaja.   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## Norax

jejeje, ahi llevas razon. pero eso es simplemente arriesgado. es normal que el publico se sintiese indignado, le estas engañando ^^ si te pillan un empalme se sienten muy orgullosos de su hazaña, pero un fp... no se, no creo que cambie de opinion hasta que no me acostumbre.

pero todo llegara... y me tendre que comer mis palabras ^^

----------


## Dramagic

Norax, Marco Antonio, ¡¡¡¡LEEROS SECRETSO DE MAGIA POTAGIA Y LA VIA MÁGICA, DE JUAN TAMARIZ!!!!

 Los magos NUNCA engañamos, porque los espectadores saben que hay truco, por lo que es un engaño tácito, un acuerdo comun. El espectador sabe que es engañado y disfruta con ello.

 Ahora bien, hay que destruir todas las posibles soluciones para poder crear la atmosfera mágica adecuada, es decir, hay que atacar al cerebro (Fu-Manchú), hay que matar el burrito lógico de la razón para liberar el caballo alado de la fantasia.(Juan Tamariz)

 Por favor, leer la via mágica y secretos de magia potagia (parte de teoria)

PD: la via magica está agotada, pero podeis encontrar los dos libros en la fundación juan march (www.march.es), si os lo digo a vosotros es porque se que sis de madrid.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola Dramagic, "El método de las pistas falsas y la Via mágica" siempre está en mi mesilla de noche. Ese libro y una baraja. Podría como bien dices haber sacado muchas citas de ese libro, la verdad no había caido. Pero he preferido contestar con frases y argumentos mas de andar por casa. 

Muchas grácias por la recomendación. Es un libro de obligada lectura, a mi me cambió el modo de ver la magia. Este libro unido a los 5 puntos mágicos son de mis preferidos.

Un saludo.

----------


## Gandalf

> Norax, Marco Antonio, ¡¡¡¡LEEROS SECRETSO DE MAGIA POTAGIA Y LA VIA MÁGICA, DE JUAN TAMARIZ!!!!
> 
>  Los magos NUNCA engañamos, porque los espectadores saben que hay truco, por lo que es un engaño tácito, un acuerdo comun. El espectador sabe que es engañado y disfruta con ello.
> 
>  Ahora bien, hay que destruir todas las posibles soluciones para poder crear la atmosfera mágica adecuada, es decir, hay que atacar al cerebro (Fu-Manchú), hay que matar el burrito lógico de la razón para liberar el caballo alado de la fantasia.(Juan Tamariz)
> 
>  Por favor, leer la via mágica y secretos de magia potagia (parte de teoria)
> 
> PD: la via magica está agotada, pero podeis encontrar los dos libros en la fundación juan march (www.march.es), si os lo digo a vosotros es porque se que sis de madrid.


Interesantísimo lo de la fundación Juan March, desconocía de su existencia. Gracias por la aportación.

Y para aportar yo algo diré lo que suelo decir cuando alguien pregunta la típica frase:

- Pero... ¿Como lo has hecho?

- Lo he heho muy despacito.

Creo que las contestaciones a los curiosos deben ser distintas según la persona. A un niño no le hace mal pensar que la magia existe (hablo de la magia de las películas y de los cuentos, claro) mientras que aun adulto no le puedes salir por ese lado pues tiene dos opciones, o piensa que le tomas el pelo, o peor aún peinsa que estás loco.

Asi que creo que a los niños la frase de 

"Es magia, a veces sale y otras no, pero creo que esta vez saldrá de nuevo" 

y les haces el truco siguiente funciona a las 1000 maravillas. 

Mientras a los adultos les suelo decir 

"¿Para que lo quieres saber? No conseguirías realizarlo hasta que no lo intentases 100 veces." 

Y si aún así insisten la mejor salida que tengo es 

"Vale, te contaré el secreto, lo primero es  empiezar por el principio: ESTUDIA MAGIA. Cuando sepas ya no te hará falta que te lo cuente".

La mayor parte de los que reciben esa contestación no vuelven a por más. Y si no se miente y ya está:

"Hice un juramento en mi orden de Magos y no lo puedo romper."

Que casi es verdad.

Un saludo.
Magooo

----------


## Norax

: ) deacuerdo. mi primera tarea (ademas de estudiar claro ^^) a partir de ahora sera encontrar esos libros y leerlos. seguro que es lo que me hace falta para dejar de lado ese malestar.

me estan gustando mucho vuestras frases. lo malo es que estan muy bien para un desconocido, pero a los amigos, que les ves todos los dias, o les dices explicitamente "nunca te lo voy a decir" o seguiran insistiendo hasta el fin de los tiempos (o eso, o tocan en mitad de un truco para averiguar como lo hiciste y aumentar su **** ego >( ...)

----------


## Tony G.

Yo cuando hago un juego (de cartas) casi siempre digo antes: vamos a probar una cosa que leí y que no me creo que funcione... después del juego veo la pregunta venir me anticipo y digo yo: ¿ostias!! como lo has hecho!!! y se quedan chafaos diciendo: pero si yo no he hecho ná  :shock: y digo como que no, has cortao, has elejido una carta y no una cualquiera sino esa, has mezclado, etc, yo solo he sostenido la baraja y te he contado lo que leí, prueba en tu casa y verás !!

----------


## RNST

La mejor salida es decir:

¿El qué?

Pero también puedo improvisar y decir...


"En realidad esto nunca ha pasado"
"La verdad, no lo sé..."
"Si te lo dijese, total, pa'qué?"
"Mañana te lo cuento"
"Ése lo sabe" (y "desapareces" cuando valla a preguntarle)
"Con práctica"


Etc...aunque me quedo con el "muy bien, gracias"

----------


## hansoldragon

la verdad es que hay buenos consejos, yo les digo: "soy mago, no dios" y si siguen insistiendo les digo: "a mi me pagan por hacer esto, y si lo empezase a contar ya no me pagarian por eso no te lo voy a decir" (aunque no te paguen, pero se quedan tranquilos) y si ya siguen insistiendo (generalmente gente que suele estar bebida :d), pues le guardo la baraja o lo que este usando y paro de hacer magia, pero siempre con una sonrisa, y diciendoles que estoy cansado o lo que sea para que me dejen en paz.

----------


## Patito

Recuerdo a un amigo (y no estaba borracho) al que le hice el juego de las dos gomitas que se separan. Se quedó a cuadros. Lógicamente me preguntó que cómo lo hacía. "Frotando las gomitas. El truco está en frotar en el sitio justo, con la intensidad adecuada. Mira:" y se lo volví a hacer. La verdad es que estaba en un ángulo bastante propicio. Acabé, le di las dos gomitas, otras dos palmaditas en la espalda y le dije "Hala, macho, a practicar!". Estuvo algo así como casi media hora dándole vuletas a las dichosas gomitas....

Otras respuestas:
- "Pregúntale a la mano", en plan terminator
- "Esto es un sueñooooooo!", estilo Carlton del príncipe de Bel-Air (a ver quién se acuerda).
- "Tengo poderes. He parado el tiempo, he cambiado tu carta, me he ido al bar de la esquina a tomarme un café, he vuelto y he seguido con el juego"
- "Yo? Si no he hecho nada! Eres tú quien me ha engañado!"

Creo que depende la ocasión, el grado de confianza y el tipo de juego que estés realizando, es mejor decir una cosa u otra.

La opción de Ignoto me parece buenísima...  :Lol:

----------


## Azran

*Cuando estoy inspirado:*

-¿Como lo has hecho?
Yo respondo susurrando y mirando para todos lados.
-No te lo puedo decir, vendrian y me matarian si desvelo el secreto, shh puede que nos esten escuchando...

*Cuando no estoy inspirado:*

-Si te lo cuento pierde la gracia.  :Wink:

----------


## Kiwiman

*si me pregunta "AH! ¿como lo haz hecho?" le digo "asi...." y en eso le escupo la cara y me voy! :P ......bueno no sabria decirles por q soy nuevo y nunca e ehecho magia asi q ni idea pero yo les diria algo asi como "hey! es magia!....." o "jajaja..no men, te vas a volver en sapo" o solo sonrio....saludoS!*

----------


## Patito

... Bueno, sin comentarios...

Recuerdo un juego de Duvivier con 4 ases, que lo hace la primera vez, te lo repite la segunda mucho más lento y a la tercera te dice cómo lo hace, y te la vuelve a jugar. :? 
Como él dice: "Este es un juego para fastidiar a los espectadores pesados" (traducción libre)...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bueno.. vaya por delante que me he reido mucho con varias respuestas. Reconozco que la perorata de Bea me ha encantado.

Yo suelo decir que 'bastante tengo con intentar asimilar que hago magia como para, encima, saber cómo funciona'. Claro que siempre hay alguien que insiste y entonces, directamente le enseño el truco.

Les hago callar, saco una baraja española de Heraclio Fournier (una como goyesca o algo así) y les hago el juego de 'Por el sonido solamente' (ver florensa). Saco un diapasón, compruebo que la baraja está afinada y hago toda l parafernalia de 'oir' qué carta falta. Os juro que cuando la adivinas claramente por el sonido no vuelven a preguntar (al menos durante un rato largo)

----------


## -= Johny =-

Jajaja, me he reido bastante con algunas de las respuestas, q sin duda utilizare cuando me lo pregunten, porq hasta ahora siempre me kedaba sin palabras ante mis amigos cuando me lo preguntaban, y salia con cualquier tonteria, pero estas respuestas estan logradas jajaja.
1 saludo y a guardar secretos jeje  :Wink1:

----------


## _[amigo]_

Yo optaria por respuestas sencillas como:
-Si todo el mundo supiese lo mismo, la perspicacia y la ilusion no existirian, además, si te lo cunento dejara de sorprenderte, y lo mejor de la magia es que te hace pensar en las maneras que se utilizan para satisfacer al personal que te rodea.

P.D. tambien puedes ser mas comico y decirle; ya ves lo que pueden hacer un par de manos y una mente como la mia...jeje (mas bien para amigotes)  :Wink1:

----------


## dine87

Yo diria algo como: La hermenéutica telúrica incaica transtrueca la peripatética arotrética de la filosofía aristotélica por la inicuidad fáctica de los diálogos socráticos no dogmáticos....facil..imaginate la cara que ponen jajaj

Un saludo a todos..

----------


## alexis1987

A ver Aca va mi respuesta poetica espero que te guste:
Magia es ese espacio( o ese aire) que hay entre tu y yo... (Si se trata de algeuin del sexo opuesto pueden decirle: Magia es ese espacio que hay entre tu boca y la mia entre mi aire y l tuyo)
Y a continuacion le dicen no me preguntes como lo he hecho, preguntate a ti como lo has hecho

----------


## alexis1987

O sino:  ( me olvide de escribirlo en el post pasado y mientras apretaba pulicar se me acabo de ocurrir), perdon,jeje es la primera ves que participo en un foro suelo tener errores


AQUI VA UNo con romantico, el principio es de un poema de un tal neruda
"Para mi corazón basta tu pecho, para mi libertad bastan tus alas"

Y a continuacion: Para mi magia basta tu corazon (o tu ilusion)
O sino para la ilusion basta tu magia

O nose, jeee pero me gusta mucho neruda por eso lo puse es realmente lindo se que no tiene nada que ver pero les dejo el poema ya q estoy (no soy gay,ehhh)

Para mi corazón basta tu pecho,
para tu libertad bastan mis alas.
Desde mi boca llegará hasta el cielo
lo que estaba dormido sobre tu alma.
.
Es en ti la ilusión de cada día.
Llegas corno el rocío a las corolas.
Socavas el horizonte con tu ausencia.
Eternamente en fuga como la ola.
.
He dicho que cantabas en el viento
como los pinos y como los mástiles.
Como ellos eres alta y taciturna.
Y entristeces de pronto, como un viaje.
Acogedora como un viejo camino.
Te pueblan ecos y voces nostálgicas.
Yo desperté y a veces emigran y huyen
pájaros que dormían en tu alma.

----------


## mrsai

A los curiosos..... Bueno soy nuevo en el foro asi que hola a todos, espero me traten como uno mas de ustedes, me llamo Simòn, mi nombre artistico ya lo vieron. Tengo un año en la magia( yo tengo 16 los cumpli ayer) especificamente en la cartomagia y por eso entre en el area de principiantes, pero me gusta todo lo que tenga que ver con el close up (lo malo es que soll cartomagia pero estudiare todo ahh tambien me encanta la levitacion) bueno yo cuando hago mis efectos a mis amigos como hago magia muy seguido sy reservado, se quedan boquiabiertos y cuando me preguntan como lo haces yo les digo. Oyeme la magia no la hago yo solo te ilusiono y tu te aunque no quieras te dejas ilusionar tu piensas que esta ocurriendo magia pero yo no hago tu lo haces todo!!!!!!
  "Un saludo magico"

----------


## CharlyAstt

Yo, cuando me preguntan cual es el truco del juego, respondo sarcasticamente diciendo que no es un truco es "simplemente magia"
y a las personas que me piden repetir un juego, salto con otro tema o les hago otro juego diferente :D

----------


## aleagui

Podria funcionar algo tipo :
_ Dime cómo lo has hecho
_ como lo has hecho
_  No, en serio
_ En serio
_ para ya!
_ .......
_ Pero dime algo
_ Algo.
     .....

No sé si me entendéis.

----------


## JAMES NX

yo hago muchas cosas para que dejen de molestar... si me preguntan como lo hize, simplemente les digo " es facil, solo tienes que creer que va a pasar y si estas seguro veras que saldra.. dale intentalo" hay ellos se retractan y dejan de molestar o aveces juegan con la baraja hasta que se cansan y sigo yo jeje

----------


## motins

Veo que se ha vuelto a opinar en éste hilo. Me parece un tema interesante y que por lo menos a mi al principio me lo pedian siempre.

Yo al principio siempre respondia que no podia que era un secreto. Después con el timepo cambié y fui variando.

Utilizo varias salidas a la pregunta, por ejemplo una de ellas es decirles que realmente no lo sé, que yo no sé como sucede que en realidad es magia. De hecho intento convencerles que yo hago magia de verdad que soy capaz de todo. Normalmente no se lo creen (bueno mi abuela pobrecita, se cree que tengo poderes de verdad...) pero a mi me funciona para que no me pregunten mas.

Aunque en realidad segun la situación les salgo con alguna chorrada u otra, o un simple NOOOOO!! (lo pongo en mayúsculas para simular un grito) si son conocidos, claro está...

----------


## Patricio

Es curioso, cuando recompongo una lata de refresco. La gente que lo ha visto, se queda muda. Pero cuando esa gente lo cuenta a un tercero, ese viene, y me pregunta una y otra vez...
a lo que yo respondo: es que me gusta reciclar.
saludos

----------


## Jotedem

bueno, mi aporte: cuando me ha pasado esto tengo un par de salidas que inconcientemente ocupo:

respuestas rapidas:
- ni idea, yo queria que saliera un pañuelo
- sabes guardar secretos?, yo también n_n
- pue sno tengo ni p*ta idea pero se vio lindo cierto?

o cosas por el estilo.

Si e suna persona que no conozco (en especial una chica, pues me resulta un poco mas facil hacerle este truco a las chichas, por una cosa de que son un poco mas nerviosas quizas) le respondo de la siguiente forma:

mira, la verdad, soy el elegido, si asi como en matrix  :Smile1: .
ella:no, enserio, dime como lo haces
yo: que va si soy especial, mira elije una carta..... y procedo a hacer un truco de "mentalismo numerico" con respuesta unica, quedan re asombradas cuando las miras a los ojos y les dices exactament elo que estan pensando.


por lo general, solo bromas rapidas o cosas sin sentido.

Me encanto la de "los magos inquisidores" y tambien repetir un chiste, creo que comenzare a ocupar esas, muchas gracias  :Smile1:

----------


## zarkov

> Si e suna persona que no conozco (en especial una chica, pues me resulta un poco mas facil hacerle este truco a las chichas, por una cosa de que son un poco mas nerviosas quizas) le respondo de la siguiente forma:


¿Nerviosas las mujeres?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Frías, calculadoras y muy inteligentes. No te confíes.

----------


## Cuasimago

Hola gente.., saludos.

A mi cuando me preguntan ¿Como lo has hecho?

les contesto... "Leete el canuto"

Je je je.

----------


## Kal-El

Generalmente utilizo el metodo Ignoto: Sonrio.

Pero no puedo resistirme (muchas veces) al verso y segun sea el juego, siempre aparece un viejo mago Indu, Africano, Tailandes, Indio ( 8-) ) que:

 " En uno de los tantos viajes que he realizado por el mundo, ya que los magos somos hombres de mundo, me cruce en... (un mercado persa, salon, tugurio, bar, cueva, etc) con el, que viendo mi aura, don ancestral que poseo ya que mi tatarabuelo, abuelo, padre tambien lo tenian; me enseño ese juego bajo la promesa y juramento de jamas divulgarlo. Y si asi lo hiciere, aquel a quien fuera conferido el secreto caeria partido por un rayo al traspasar esa puerta ".

Palabras mas, palabras menos. Segun quien sea el pregunton o preguntona.

----------


## Salduba

La mejor contestacion a mi ver es que no pregunten.
Me explico:

Si les dices que les vas a hacer un juego, al final te preguntaran como lo has hecho.

Si no dices nada, se lo haces a una o dos personas y las pillas como si lo que haces fuese parte de la vida real...no te preguntaran nada se asustaran diran oh dios mio, no me lo puedo creer...y ya esta.

Pongo un ejemplo:
Si habeis visto THEM, nadie pregunta como lo has hecho, solo se acojonan, se sorprenden y van corriendo a decirles a otros lo que han visto.
Si un dia estoy sentado en mi trabajo frente al PC y hago como que tengo telekinesis (pero hago como si lo hago sin darme cuenta) cuando uno me descubre haciendo eso se acojona y cree que tengo realmente poderes porque estaba trabajando, lo hacia sin mirar, estaba solo y encima niego lo que el ha visto.

Y asi tragan....vaya si tragan....

Un saludo

----------


## Phillber Optick

yo siempre digo lo mismo:

Espectado: Como lo haces?!
Yo: Muy cencillo, antes de empesar le doy a todo una pisca de mi magia!

----------


## Zen

Yo intento contestar con preguntas:
-¿como lo has hecho?
(Cuando te preguntan eso es porque les ha gustado y sorprendido)
-¿te ha gustado?
- si mucho.
Si ademas insiste:
-Si...pero ¿como lo has hecho?
-¿ha estado bonito verdad? (sonriendo)
   mira fijate...y le haces otro efecto.
pues eso, siempre intento contestar con otras preguntas pero me apunto algunas cosas que habeis dicho muy buenas. Saludos

----------


## Jorlando

A veces, la gente cuando pregunta eso, no esperan realmente que les contestes. Creo que es más bien una pregunta retórica. Si insisten entonces les hago un juego con un espectador, que sea automático, que parezca que todo lo tenga que hacer él. Al terminar le digo que si me dice cómo lo ha hecho, yo le cuento lo mío.
Y algo parecido. Un amigo mío tiene un restaurante, y es muy buen cocinero, especialmente la repostería. He hecho para él algunos juegos y la última vez me preguntó cómo lo hacía. Le contesté (y lo dije completamente en serio), que si me daba la receta de su tarta de chocolate, yo le contaría el secreto de cualquiera de mis juegos. Se negó. Volví a insistir, pero siguió negándose. O sea, que no sólo los magos tienen secretos. También los hay en otras profesiones y son más duros que nosotros.

----------


## duende

:D  hola a todos  :D 

Yo, normalmente suelo contestar que es *magia* simplemente y si ya se ponen demasiado pesados les digo que *mi trabajo consiste en ilusionar y no en desilusionar*.

No obstante, sí que tengo una salida que me da buenos resultados, pero es para cuando hago desaparecer el cigarro encendido. Normalmente la gente se sorprende mucho, buscan por el suelo, por detrás de mi, yo incluso muestro mis bolsillos y a veces preguntan lo típico: ¿cómo lo has hecho?  y yo respondo: "veras, no suelo decirlo, pero a mi me a contratado el estado, por esto de la ley antitabaco y como has visto estoy trabajando en ello" suele ser remedio santo.

Abrazos mágicos.  :D

----------


## Kevincitox

MI respuesta es algo caserilla, pero sirve, lo que yo digo es: truco del mago, y pongo una sonrisa
Igualmente casi siempre insisten xD
saludos

----------


## Trus

La magia es una ilusión, por lo taanto, no podemos desilusionarles diciendo que no se lo podemos decir...eso crea paradójicamente una desilusión ¿o no?

en su defecto, ya que he leido mención de tamariz deciros que lo mejor es explicarles el EFECTO leeentamente, por ejemplo con lo de cuerdas que escapan de los dedos, les enseñas el efecto similar, y ya les has dado la explicación, lo adornas diciendo que tienen que tener un salero con polvos mágicos y ya está.

lo digo porque no hay nada peor que tener a un público que por NO HABERLE ENSEÑADO EL EFECTO, estén AUN MÁS PENDIENTES de cada movimiento, debido a que en su subsconsciente está cabreado.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

> La magia es una ilusión, por lo taanto, no podemos desilusionarles diciendo que no se lo podemos decir...eso crea paradójicamente una desilusión ¿o no?.


¿Y qué opinas de desilusionarte a tí mismo viendo que la ilusión del otro se basa en cargarte lo que a tí te ilusiona?

----------


## Trus

creo que no me has entendido, me expresaré con más claridad, si te piden repetir el juego, puedes decir que NO, o decir que SI.
a mi me gusta que me asientan antes de que me niegen, y por supuesto, NO REVELARÍAS EL TRUCO, simplemente enseñas un efecto cómico.

como digo, ponte en la perspectiva del espectador, que hay que mirar todas las opciones.

de todos modos, respeto la opinión de decirle que no, y en muchos juegos será obligatorio decir "no"..`pero siempre que tenga la alternativa, daré el sí (que es en realidad un falso si)....


saludos!

----------


## Rives

> Iniciado por Trus
> 
> La magia es una ilusión, por lo taanto, no podemos desilusionarles diciendo que no se lo podemos decir...eso crea paradójicamente una desilusión ¿o no?.
> 
> 
> ¿Y qué opinas de desilusionarte a tí mismo viendo que la ilusión del otro se basa en cargarte lo que a tí te ilusiona?


Y que lo digas.... No hay cosa que joda mas que intenten saciar su ego jodiéndote el momento mágico.

----------


## swaze

> de todos modos, respeto la opinión de decirle que no, y en muchos juegos será obligatorio decir "no"..`pero siempre que tenga la alternativa, daré el sí (que es en realidad un falso si)....
> 
> 
> saludos!


O te sigues explicando mal o yo te entiendo mal o simplemente pensamos distinto. La opción de decir no o de decir si siempre la vas a tener, al fin y al cabo tu realizas el juego no otro.

Una de las cosas que primero aprende uno y que viene incluso en los panfletos de Magia Borras es "nunca desveles tus juegos"; eres mago no profesor y si a esa persona le causas verdaderamente un trauma o desilusión por no explicarle el efecto una de dos o esta ansioso por saber como se hace por  curiosidad, en cuyo caso se desilusiona por no obtener lo que quiere, por ser caprichoso podría decirse, o esta realmente interesado en la magia, por lo cual no preguntara como se hace sino donde puede aprenderlo.

Por el contrario si dices que si...bueno, se pierde la imagen de mago que puedan tener de ti, perderás un espectador, porque ya no vera magia, vera trucos, y posiblemente hasta los grite a los cuatro vientos. por que al fin y al cabo "si un mago me lo contó tan fácilmente, y es fruto de su esfuerzo y trabajo no puede ser tan importante guardar el secreto" si nosotros mismos no somos capaces de guardar nuestros secretos, los profanos, espectadores, etc no lo van a hacer por nosotros.

----------


## Diego_a

Yo le hice unos juegos a un primo mío que vino a casa, y al final me pregunto que como lo hice, y le dije que simplemente era magia, y me empezó a contar que todo esto eran matemáticas, pero como me estaba llamando mi madre en ese momento aproveche para decirle que ya que había aprobado calculo que intentara descubrirlo (es ingeniero desde hace unos dias :D ), le deje la baraja en la mesa y me fui, pero no intento hacer nada  :Smile1:

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Na, si era eso ya te entendí. También lo hago:
- Ei, ¿Cómo lo has hecho?
- ¿Lo quieres saber de verdad?
- ¡Sí!
_ Bien, mira, cojemos esta carta, la introducims en la baraja así, claramente en el centro, soplo, y... ¡ya está! ¿Has visto como lo hago? Es MAGIA

----------


## AceOfSpades

No hay nada como citar a René Lavand. (el aprendiz y la llama de fuego...)

Los que lo entienden, se callan cómplices.

Los que no lo entienden, se callan creyéndose ignorantes.

----------


## ziko

Espectador: " ala!! ¿como lo has hecho?"

mago: bien,por eso te has sorprendido!

----------


## magustin

Yo llevo haciendoles trucos a mis amigos bastante tiempo, asi que ellos no preguntan. Pero a veces les hago algo por la calle y claro, la gente que pasa se pone a mirar, y cuando acabo siempre dicen eso de :!!!!¿>Como lo has hecho?!!!!!. Y entonces yo les conteso : ¿te ha gustado?
Si Pues entonces lo he hecho bien. Otra seria cuando participan los espectadores en alguna parte: yo no lo he hecho, has sido tu.
Pero si hay alguno que se pone muuuy pesado le digo lo tipico de: He hecho un juramento de no revelar nada, asi que no esperes que te lo cuente.
Pero bueno, yo en mi caso improviso las respuestas y luego se me olvidan  :Oops:   asi que la mayoria se quedan en el aire. Pero lo importante es decirles algo para que la proxima vez ya no pregunten, que sepan que no les diras nada.

A ver si sirve de algo..

Salu2 Magicos!

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

La única vez en que de verdad me ví en apuros por estos temas fue en un bar de un primo mío, en Moriles, con sus amigos.

Después de un cubatilla, mi primo (que celebraba su primer hijo) me dijo que le hiciera algo a sus amigos. Le pedí una baraja y me dió la del bar, con la que hice una rising card dentro del estuche. 

Ante petición popular lo repetí, y cuando me preguntaron como lo hacía atrancaron la puerta del bar por dentro colocándose dos en la puerta, mientras el ca....ón de mi primo se partía de risa.

Me costó bastante salir de allí, y no es ninguna broma, realmente me costó mucho trabajo salir del bar. Yo era el más bajito y el más enclenque de unos quince tíos, de los que la mitad estaban borrachísimos.

Aprendí a no hacer magia a borrachos, o a hacerla muy cerca de la puerta del bar.

Un saludo
Rafa

----------


## Trus

> Na, si era eso ya te entendí. También lo hago:
> - Ei, ¿Cómo lo has hecho?
> - ¿Lo quieres saber de verdad?
> - ¡Sí!
> _ Bien, mira, cojemos esta carta, la introducims en la baraja así, claramente en el centro, soplo, y... ¡ya está! ¿Has visto como lo hago? Es MAGIA


exactamente, era eso.

ni más ni menos, justo como tu lo pones, aunque yo quizás soy menos sutil xDDD

saludos!

----------


## swaze

en ese caso entendí yo mal, xDD y una burrada (ya me extrañaba)  :Oops:

----------


## tamatotxi

> Espectador: " ala!! ¿como lo has hecho?"
> 
> mago: bien,por eso te has sorprendido!


Jajaja, me ha gustado tu respuesta. Te la voy a copiar..xD

Responderé: 
-¿Te ha gustado? 
- Síii!
- Pues entonces lo he hecho bien

Jaja. Me troncho yo sólo!  :mrgreen:

----------


## Marius

Yo me hice 100 chapas con un gato de imagen de fondo y el texto siguiente:

"Cada vez que alguien pregunta a un mago "como lo has hecho" Dios mata un gatito. 
Guardemos un minuto de silencio por él."


La verdad es que siempre llevo un par de chapas encima. La cara de la persona a la que se la das suele ser un poema y normalmente no lo vuelven a preguntar.

----------


## La_iguana_magica

> respuestas rapidas:
> - ni idea, yo queria que saliera un pañuelo


jajajajj, que buenaaa!

En mi caso si veo que la gente esta a la defensiva (Es decir, no quieren ver magia solo piyarte el truco) el primer paso es hacer mi mejor rutina, asi les hago cambiar la perspectiva y si eso no funciona y continuan a su bola sin respetar (generalmente los amigos porque... eso, son amigos xD) paso y guardo el material.

----------


## Adriancico

> Yo me hice 100 chapas con un gato de imagen de fondo y el texto siguiente:
> 
> "Cada vez que alguien pregunta a un mago "como lo has hecho" Dios mata un gatito. 
> Guardemos un minuto de silencio por él."
> 
> 
> La verdad es que siempre llevo un par de chapas encima. La cara de la persona a la que se la das suele ser un poema y normalmente no lo vuelven a preguntar.


Juas!!! Me parece buenísimo, con tu permiso te voy a copiar la idea :-)

----------


## Carlos92org

este verano me acuerdo de que estando en una de mis actuaciones me vino un chavalin pequeño diciendome que como lo habia echo (un truco de cartas) era el de atravesar la carta con el dedo y me dijo que seguro que  lo tenia preparao ,pues le dije que al tirar las cartas la que mas arriba se quedaba esa era la elegida y como la cogias me dijo, y hay vino cuando mi cabeza penso mmmm dejate la uña larga y asi la perforas la carta, pues total que el noño se lo crello y hasta creo que alli en su casa estaria probando ese metodo , aunque claro le dije que solo podia si de verdad creia en la magia, pues quede como un rey ejjejejeje. :o

----------


## Dantestorm

_¿Como lo has hecho?
_Eso dimelo tu, yo no me podía ver.

----------


## Tanthalas

> _¿Como lo has hecho? 
> _Eso dimelo tu, yo no me podía ver.


Esa es buena.
Yo les digo es magia. Y si se ponen muy pesados les digo: No se supongo que he tenido suerte de acertar   :Oops:

----------


## picas

Siempre les digo:

-Si supiese como lo he hecho os lo diria...

o

- Yo no he hecho nada, dimelo tu que seguro que lo sabes

----------


## ChAmabile

Como lo has hecho?

Le vendi mi alma al diablo...

----------


## israelpeña

> Yo me hice 100 chapas con un gato de imagen de fondo y el texto siguiente:
> 
> "Cada vez que alguien pregunta a un mago "como lo has hecho" Dios mata un gatito. 
> Guardemos un minuto de silencio por él."
> 
> 
> La verdad es que siempre llevo un par de chapas encima. La cara de la persona a la que se la das suele ser un poema y normalmente no lo vuelven a preguntar.


owo....xDDDDDDDDDD...jajajaja..mori de risa con eso!!..xDD..
puedo copiarme tu idea? xDD...

generalmente yo no contesto..o si no les digo -para que te lo digo? si con eso ganas lana y me compras una hamburgesa..ok..- y despues me rio..xD..
generalmente captan el punto de que no les dire...
pero igual hay gente un poco lenta de entendimiento que me habla sobre donde quiero que me compre la hamburgesa...o_O...

xD...

oie ChAmabile, aunque yo en lo personal no creo en el "diablo" mucha gente si..y hay gente tan loca que si se cree eso..
(en videos de magos de youtube, he visto gente poner
"malditos!..arderan en el infierno por eso..esos tipos que venden su alma a satanas para poder lograr y tener esos poderes no son mas que unos..."..o cosas asi...

enserio..hay de gente a gente..o_O..

xau xau
copy asustado.. o_o

----------


## ChAmabile

jajaja si, una vez hice stigmata y al decir el nombre un tipo se puso histérico y me dijo que con eso no se jugaba...

----------


## Termineitor

Dios, y yo que no tenia ni una frase, sobre todo me han gustado los de las chapas de los gatitos y lo de "sabes guardar un secreto? Yo tambien"  :Lol:

----------


## Boeder

Yo me quedo con la de "Ni idea. Yo quería que saliese un pañuelo".

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> Cuando me dicen:
> Espectador: Hazlo otra vez
> Yo: ¿te cuento un chiste dos veces seguidas?
> Espectador: !NO!
> Yo: Pues es lo mismo.
> 
> (Hala, a pelarla)
> 
> Magiabrazos desde Ceuta .
> Carlos


Me la apunto!! :D:D

Yo cuando me preguntan, o me quedo callado mirando a la cara del que me pregunta o simplemente digo: "crees ahora en la magia?"

----------


## Pollito

yo me quedo callado un momento, sonrio como buscando la respuesta correcta y digo: "es magia"

es lo q a todo el mundo se le ocurre responder, pero hay gente que se va pensando que eres brujo o que los engañaste, lo simple del asunto es mas bien tratar de ganarte su confianza, mostrarle que no es una carrera entre mago y espectador a ver quien es mas listo, y que al final la pregunta de siempre "como lo has hecho?" no exista, pero no todos se quieren dejar ilusionar

----------


## Górriz

alguna vez cuando a mi me lo han hexo he puesto cara de haber tenido borrón de memoria y no saber que he hexo, y les he preguntao:que he hexo raro pues? y cuando te lo empiezan a describir, les pego un grito derrepente: entonces para que lo preguntas si ya lo sabes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gta_coches

Si te preguntan:
- ¿como lo has echo?
-Pruebame en la cama , asi sabes como lo hago si bien o mal? 

*Todo esto si es tia*

Con un toque de humor funciona por lo menos a mi

*si es tio*

- lo hago muy bien o sino preguntaselo a tu novia


son preguntas graciosas si las sabes decir

----------


## MagNity

cuando me dicen afirmativa "eso tiene truco!" 
les contesto"y a mi me lo dices?"
normalmente ya pasan a preguntar "como lo haces?"
a esto tengo muchas respuestas, pero vaya, dejo entender que si hago magia, justamente no contaré como lo hago.

----------


## TxeMa

dios lleva 3 años este hilo funcionando, madre mia xD

Yo suelo sonreír o decir "Magia" ..

Me gustan:

- ¿Cómo lo has hecho? - Nidea, yo quería que saliera un pañuelo

- Hazlo otra vez - Acaso te cuentan un chiste 2 veces? No - Pues ya está xD

----------


## Imata magic

A mi me pasa que cuando me presento y dicen ¿como lo hiciste? los miro fijamente  a los ojos se arma la tension y les digo magia.

2da respuesta: polvo de hadas.
3era respuesta y la mas buena para mi:
los miro a lso ojos dejo un vacio de misterio y les pregunto ¿No se lo dicen a nadie?...ellos... pues no ... a lo q respondo...pues yo tampoco....y me voy con toda la pana y elegancia.

----------


## pacolittlewizard

aqui viene un link para  ello

----------


## eidanyoson

-Explicame el truco andaaaaaaaa- (generalmente mujer, con mohín en los labios y movimiento pendular de cadera ligero. Parece que te va a dar algo a ti y eso que ella es la que pregunta...)

 -Venga, ahí va.: pinganill sioriop la veo cuando querto pero entrojo la cipontinia y justo meto la falkanvia par luego...

 -¿Eh? ¿que estás dicicendo?

 -Aiba perdona, ¿no sabes "magués"? es que primero hay que aprenderlo si no...

 Y generalmente se callan, te miran con el entecejo como si les hubieras dejado a medias, y lo dejan pasar... ¡Menuda fijación tiene algunas!...

----------


## Wolfie

> 3era respuesta y la mas buena para mi:
> los miro a lso ojos dejo un vacio de misterio y les pregunto ¿No se lo dicen a nadie?...ellos... pues no ... a lo * respondo...pues yo tampoco....y me voy con toda la pana y elegancia.


Me parece de las mejores que he leído aquí. Parecida a la de "¿sabes guardar un secreto?..Pues yo también" pero con más clase, menos agresiva con el público.

Muy buena, Imata! 8-)

----------


## Inventorv

Personalmente suelo adaptar la respuesta al espectador. No es lo mismo un ingeniero que un contador, se puede ironizar con cosas distintas. Al contador no podés decirle que resulta fácil hacer un juego debido a que el espacio tiempo se curva sobre sí mismo por causa de una inmensa cantidad de energía proveniente de la baraja.

Igual me permito hacer un comentario más filosófico.
Para mí como mago la magia existe realmente.
Me refiero a lo siguiente:
Cuando uno hace un juego el espectador se sorprende y reconoce un suceso "imposible". Bien, lo que sorprende al espectador no es la charla, no es el mazo ni las monedas, no es la técnica empleada. Lo que sorprende al espectador es el efecto -la magia- en sí mismo. Todo aquello que puede ser causa de cualquier otro suceso existe.

----------


## Anamaga

Hola  a todos, Cuando preguntan cómo lo he hecho yo suelo contestar que es magia, pero siempre me piden otra explicación. Entónces yo contesto que es una relación entre las cartas y yo, pues cada carta tiene su personalidad, yo solo aprendí a controlarlas, pero alguna siempre se me olvida, yo no hago nada, señoras y señores (rené lavand), me sorprendo a mi misma cuando las cartas se portan bien, me hacen caso, me obedecen, me quieren, me animan, me avisan de mis errores... Y yo sigo hablando sin más hasta que alguno me pide callarme pero no que les diga el cómo se hace. Después para demostrar lo dicho hago aparecer una carta elegida en el bolsillo del espectador trás desaparecer en la baraja, una carta aventurera pero siempre con móvil para decirme a donde va.
No utilizo siempre las mismas palabras pero más o menos digo algo así. Hay muchos que ya ha dejado de preguntarme, jeje.
Saludos!!!!  :Lol:

----------


## Melnikov

Dios, lo que me he podido reir!!!

Me ha encantado la de "sabes guardar un secreto?", también la de fingir que se te rebelan los objetos y que tú no haces nada y la de que dios mata un gatito   :Lol:    Aunque esa última la conocía con "cada vez que un informático hace una hora extra..."

Como recién llegado lo único nuevo que puedo aportar es la única vez que NO he tenido que decir nada ante esa respuesta! Y lo peor es que no sé qué hice..., sólo la mire y ella dijo "no me lo vas a decir, verdad?" Y entonces sonreí.  :D

----------


## Dracid

a una amiga

El espacio entre nosotros es lo que hace la magia, solo al quitarlo podría desaparecer la magia, y como se que no me vas a besar. Yo no rompo la magia.

----------


## pontiak

> Es cierto que cuando haces un juego la gente siempre te pregunta cómo lo has hecho, el caso, es que una vez dije lo siguiente: " Es fácil, en realidad yo no he hecho nada, las cartas siemrpe van por delante, estas cartas son un espejismo del futuro, así que, aunque tu, físicamente, has elegido la carta hace unos minutos, esa carta ya estaba ayer elegida, y ya estaba en tu mano, auqnue se materializara hace unos instantes. Y dicho esto creo que es bastante evidente como lo he hecho"
> Jaja, el chico se quedó pillado, debió pensar que estaba loca o algo así (que por otro lado no va muy desencaminado, jeje).
> Eso es lo que intento hacer yo, confundir a la gente, para que no se enteren de nada, jaja.


me encanto.
yo generalmente digo lo primero que se me cruza por la cabeza, pero que no tenga nada que ver con nada...voy a empezar a aplicar este (:

----------


## tally

Me he leído todas las respuestas. Algunas me han gustado mucho, otras menos, otras nada.

Que un espectador quiera conocer el secreto es natural, me apuesto lo que sea a que el 95% de los que hacemos o queremos hacer magia, nos moríamos de ganas por descubrir el secreto cuando no teníamos ni idea. Que pregunten no es malo, no es necesariamente mal público el que pregunta.

Así que no les den respuestas que les puedan ofender, al menos así de entrada, porque seguramente no se lo merezcan. Y si ya no estáis actuando no encajarán igual de bien las bromas.

La sonrisa de Ignoto es una buena alternativa, lo que sucede es que yo ya actúo con ella puesta. En mi caso encaja mejor levantar las palmas de las manos a la altura de la cabeza y decir "Ahhhhhhh" (temo que este gesto no se entienda por escrito, es el gesto típico, un tanto infantil, de decir "es un secreto y no te lo digo"), sin parar de sonreir.

Y si ya se pone pesado, pues ya si caben otras respuestas.

----------


## juan_paños

simplemente dales una respuesta a lo que han visto realmente el efecto. si haces un doble y metes la carta por medio, luego sube, *como lo has hecho?* muy facil, solo tienes que mostrar la carta arriba, meterla por el medio y aparece arriba, lo entiendes?
(si haces un tri-lift, la explicacion la haces tan "pancho".
unj saludo!

----------


## magic_7

Muy buenas, me han parecido geniales y este tema me parece muy importante ya que en la magia son importantes los pequeños detalles, es a la hora de responder estas preguntas los detalles que fijan en la cabeza del espectador tu estilo, (si respondes con misterio da la sensacion de que eres un mago misterioso...)

Salu2

----------


## Zeele

Realmente me mori de la risa ! muy buenas respuestas, mucha creatividad, eso me gusta. 
Las que me gustaron mas o que van con mi personalidad, es la de  un gatito por pregunta (fue genial), si es que algun dia yo que soy mas bien un chico se da la posiblidad de hacerle magia de la chica que quiero pues la respuesta de "El espacio entre nosotros es lo que hace la magia, solo al quitarlo podría desaparecer la magia, y como se que no me vas a besar. Yo no rompo la magia." seria apropiada pero siempre dejando un tono de misterio   :Smile1:

----------


## El Mago Vago

¡Me he leído el hilo enterito de un tirón!
¡Absolutamente útil y genial!
Mi público ha sido hasta ahora, la familia y los amigotes. La ventaja que tiene empezar con ellos es que son peor que la Inquisición: Todo lo tocan, todo lo levantan, no hacen lo que tú dices que hagan... y preguntan más y más y más. Más de una vez he recogido los bártulos ante esa actitud, y, con una sonrisa, _he huído del problema cambiando de tema_ (Les Luthiers)



Aprovecho la ocasión para contar lo que, según cuando, digo yo (y dado lo escrito hasta ahora, algunas pueden resultar poco originales).Hago, como buen principiante, muchos trucos (sí he dicho truco, y también principiante: estoy intentando hacer magia de verdad) automáticos en los que casi todo lo hace el espectador. Ante la pregunta ¿Cómo lo has hecho? respondo amablemente enfadado: ¡Has sido tú!. Claro, me valgo de que, como alguien ya comentó, la pregunta es retórica.Cuando los de más confianza (que son los peores, incluyo a mi amantísima esposa) te ven terminar apoteósicamente un juego, dicen, indefectiblemente: ¡Tiene truco! ó ¡La baraja está trucada! ó ¡Has sacado cartas de la manga!, a lo que también respondo, indefectiblemente, con un sincerísimo ¡Claro! (aunque sea mentira lo de la manga, baraja preparada, etc.)Alguien ha mencionado que suelta un _rollo_. En el trabajo, entre gente técnica, explico lo que es la entropía, o la historia del calendario Gregoriano. Al pricipio me escuchan atentamente, como si fuese un oráculo. Pero sólo al principio...Ambiente tabernario un tanto espeso: Dos opciones:1&#170; Pongo cara de Yo soy más bestia que tú por poco que abulte; si quieres que haya paz, págate una. Funciona, si, obviamente estás en tu ambiente (si no, vas _dao_). La segunda es comenzar una explicación absurda pero pausible y meter a un tercero en la conversación -vamos, salir por los cerros de &#218;beda tratando de que sea otro el que cambie de conversación: tengo especial facilidad para tal cosa -.En no pocas ocasiones aprovecho la pregunta o la petición de ¡Repítelo! para encadenar un par de jueguecitos más.En cualquier caso, voy a plagiar mucho, pero mucho de lo leído.
Y disculpad mi grafomanía...

P.D. La pregunta más difícil: A mis hijos les hago un cambio de tamaño de carta por un pintaje muy sencillo. Extemporáneamente, mi hija me llega con una carta, p.e. pequeña y me dice:
- Uno rrande.
-¿Que quieres que te la transforme en una grande? (¡Y yo sin la carta grande equivalente!). Estooo... No puedo ahora mismo. Luego si quieres...
-¿Poqué? (¡¡¡!!!)

----------


## lordferguson

A mí me gusta decir: -Venga, vale, os lo cuento. - Pausa. Todos abren los ojos como platos - Un día iba por el bosque y me encontré con un duende mágico...

Y ahí es cuando se dan cuenta de me estoy quedando con ellos. A veces tardan más xD

----------


## beguil

Interesante hilo! Yo no tengo mucha experiencia pero lo que he dicho la mayoría de las veces es algo así como "sabes que, realmente, en tu interior, no quieres conocer la verdad" y normalmente no dicen nada más (cuando dicen algo más ya no vuelvo a abrir la boca para hablar del truco y punto) pero creo que me apunto algunas de las frases que habéis dicho por aquí, que son muy interesantes!

----------


## Zeleth

Refloto un poco el tema por que me parece utilisimo. Me e leido cada mensaje del tiron. (Mirad la hora en la que escribo y soy de malaga..) Yo personalmente Alterno. suelo usar la siguiente frase:

"Yo e dado un poco de mi ilusion para comprender lo imposible. No quiero ocultarte nada. Tan solo quiero que sigas pensando que no todo esta regido por unas leyes y abrir tu mente a algo mas. La magia es la inocencia del alma No quieras dejar de ser inocente." 

Suelo improvisar y un dia me salio esa y funciono. Pero claro todo depende de como seas xD

----------

